# 3D Dalmatian dog



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Good evening folk's
I thought I post these nice pictures of a very dear project to me. It is a carving of a small Dalmatian girl. I think she was 2 yrs old at that time. There is allso some detalies of our dog's since the dalmatian was just a picture. 
I call this technic 3D by freehand. I can garanti that even the pics are beautiful(my opinion) they still can't show you the third dimension.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Esko
Really nice you are so talented


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Esko.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you John and James. First I was thinking this would be a perfect cuttingboard but everybody who have saw it said to me that I am crazy. It was a present to a family friend.


----------



## scrollsawer13323 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice job on the carving. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
Rick Smith
scrollsawer13323


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you Rick!
There are only a few project's I miss and the dalmatian is one of those.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Really nice carving. It still looks great in picture. The 3D effect is magnificent and more impressive that you did this by hand. You're talented. Well done.


----------



## MarcusCA (Aug 21, 2013)

Very nice result, wish I have the same talent.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Good job on the carving!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you all. It is a difficult way of carving since you don't have an example how it should look like. You have the 3D information in the original picture then you got to understand it and finaly to get your hand work and make what you se. Sounds simple but it's not. I shouldn't keep pauses because otherways I have to invent all the thing's again and again.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I wish I had more time to do these 3D carving's and even more i wish I could sell these. They look so good...


----------

